# crickets in freezer



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok guys i was putting a full box of live crickets into the freezer to slow them down and forgot about them.....can i defrost what i need this week and feed them ovi they will be dead......


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> :lol2:



Exactly


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpo


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpo


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm pretty sure your find there dead :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You could certainly TRY defrosting them and seeing if your animals will eat them, but many insect-eaters won't take dead prey.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> You could certainly TRY defrosting them and seeing if your animals will eat them, but many insect-eaters won't take dead prey.


nah he will

he eats almost very think....

beardie instinct lol.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

hahahahha thats f**king funny! lmao arn't you supposed to put them in the fridge, not freezer?


----------

